# New Quattro - 'Power is now biased towards the rear wheels"?



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

Anyone else get the promo email from Audi? Just the usual blurb but contained the interesting line:

"The innovations continue under the bonnet. Power from the 2.0 litre, 230PS TFSI quattro engine is now biased towards the rear wheels; making cornering supremely agile and acceleration even more responsive. "

Have they re-done the Haldex to be rear-biased or is this just over-hyping the updates made towards engaging the rears in the new Haldex?


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

> The intelligence of quattro drive - in other words, the software that determines precisely the possible torque distribution between the front and rear axles - is a completely new development especially for the TT. The innovative control philosophy continuously senses the ambient conditions, driving status and the driver's wishes. This means that the ideal distribution of torque is calculated and the TT's dynamic drive characteristics enhanced in every situation.
> 
> By networking quattro drive with Audi drive select, the driver of the new Audi TT can adjust the all-wheel-drive properties to suit his or her individual requirements. In "auto" mode, this produces optimum traction and balanced driving dynamics. *In "dynamic" mode, torque is distributed to the rear axle earlier and to a higher degree, which means that driving dynamics are enhanced further, especially on surfaces with low friction coefficients.*


I read hints in the press kit, nothing about rear bias though .
http://digital.audi-presskit.de/en/genf ... -tts-coupe


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

OK, seems like the PR email was over-egging the pudding, then.

By the sounds of things they mean that the Haldex can now in 'Dynamic Mode' direct more power rearwards, and earlier, than it does normally. Sounds like a sort of built-in version of the 3rd party add-on Haldex controllers that have been available for a good few years.

Is this 'Dynamic Mode' TTS-only or do all Quattro models now have it as a selectable option?


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

TortToise said:


> Is this 'Dynamic Mode' TTS-only or do all Quattro models now have it as a selectable option?


I think it's part of the "drive select", whether that is standard or optional we'll have to wait and see...
It could also be all linked into the magnetic ride. Don't forget to spec that too on your TT. That's a must


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Should expect the TT Quattro variants to be the same as their A3 siblings.

Sadly, no rear bias there but better drivers tool than the previous platform.


----------



## Alex_S (Sep 4, 2011)

I also got the email from audi saying that "power is biased towards the rear wheels, like the R8"
Interesting!


----------



## Adam M (Jan 16, 2006)

It's not mechanically possible without changing the drivetrain layout to that of a GT-R.

Front engine drive rear wheels by a to rear gearbox, then drive is sent forwards from the rear via a haldex clutch to engage front wheels.

Minimum drive to the front is 0% minimum drive to the rear is 50%.

On the TT the front wheels are always driven, there's no way to prevent that. If they spin then the rear will effectively be putting 100% of the torque to the road, but only because the fronts are spinning - they are still being driven but would be doing no work.


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

This is vague marketing-speak from Audi. The official press release says:
"In "dynamic" mode, torque is distributed to the rear axle earlier and to a higher degree, which means that driving dynamics are enhanced further, especially on surfaces with low friction coefficients."

So whilst the car is normally 90/10 front/rear until slip is detected, using 'dynamic' mode might (perhaps - speculation) be 60/40 or even 50/50 by default. This would have an effect on the dynamics of the car and make it feel different. I used to have an Impreza and they are 50/50 split by default; it had fantastic dynamics.

The further implication is that the car will keep power to the rears even when they start to slip, allowing oversteer. Normally, the car would bleed power to the front as soon as the rear starts to lose traction. Add in the XDS+ system which seems to have excellent reviews on the cars which have it already and quattro-equipped TTs could be much more dynamic than the out-going car.


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

Interestingly, the first proposer review of the Golf R which I have found says that it will oversteer:
http://www.whatcar.com/car-news/volkswa ... ew/1228345


----------

